# I just gave everyone 200$



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok I am bored and have read all of the new threads so I am going to play a game... Lets say I won the lottery and I decided to give everyone on this forum 200$ (active posters only lurkers could be liberals and are thus already getting my money). So I paypal'd you 200$ what are you going to buy with it?

and.... Go!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Ammo ... thanks, my man!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Maverick 88.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

I would buy a US made survival knife and have it engraved "courtesy of rjd25".


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I would put it towards long term water storage.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> Ammo ... thanks, my man!


Me and Hemi45 would just go shopping together, . . . see if we couldn't get a $400 discount.

Make mine cash when you do it, . . . banks around here are unreliable.

Thanks, may God bless,
Dwight


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Proper Boots.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I would give each of my nephews 100.00 so they could buy new boots.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

more 7.62 x 51


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Uniforms and gear for the boys to make $2,000 a weekend and buy bucket food for backup. Already have a water tank coming, but between the cold and the rain this year I'm beginning to believe it will green up.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I would probably increase my stock of medical supplies.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Rice and beans. 

Occasionally I re-evaluate what I have and what I need to add to keep in balance. A bit more food at this point.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I'm a scientist, I believe in experimentation. Let's find out.

I'd buy one of those net sleeping enclosures so I could sleep under the stars at the BOL, and not get eaten by bugs. I can't pretend that's a need, but gifts don't have to go for needs.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

New hunting boots.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have no real needs at the moment, but thanks for the offer.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

rjd25 said:


> Ok I am bored and have read all of the new threads so I am going to play a game... Lets say I won the lottery and I decided to give everyone on this forum 200$ (active posters only lurkers could be liberals and are thus already getting my money). So I paypal'd you 200$ what are you going to buy with it?
> 
> and.... Go!


new screen and digitizer for my nexus 5.
fish and a few other groceries.

I am waiting for the end of the month I am uber tapped right now - until the end of the month.

I have a bunch of protein powder and amino acid and hica max but ran out of fish missing it

oh and a thankyou card and a backscratcher.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

22-250


----------



## Sheepdog (Jul 22, 2013)

I would say thank you and buy 10 Lifestraws for my families BOB's.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

I invest it into my water storage system. $200 gets me a couple more 330 gallon totes 

Thanks


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

As much booze, drugs and hookers as $200. would buy....so some booze.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

A really strong rope to hang myself with ...ur so generous


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I would buy a PowerFilm 20 Watt F15-1200 Foldable Solar Panel.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Have all the parts but that would pay to have the 7.62 M1 Garand tanker built.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I would buy something I would not ordinarily buy, plus a really nice thank you card.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Bottle of Dom Perignon and a bag of Cheetos.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I'd buy 10 ounces of silver.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't buy anything with it, I would go into savings towards the property I plan to buy. Besides there really isn't much in that price range that I don't already have or have considered and passed on. I would send you a nice thank you card.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll kick in the difference and get a Berkey water filter.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Bottle of Dom Perignon and a bag of Cheetos.


Or on second thought, I'd take Mrs Slippy out for a night of crazy drinking and debouchery....

(We'd be home at 8:30 with $150 still in our pockets, me having had two beers with dinner and Mrs Slippy driving us home so I could fall asleep in my chair...dreaming of Dom Perignon and Cheetos...)


----------



## Gman303 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd finally buy that berkey light water filter I've had in my wishlist for a couple years.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Pay off medical bills.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Cool thread, hope you win, and I'd start with a thank you card, and pick up some fresh new reloadable .45s and 308s.


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

yeah good luck 7.62 x 39 for me.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

$100 would go into the at home cash supply I have. The other $100 into getting some more long term food preps.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Some sort of inexpensive optic for an AK.


----------



## UrbanDwarf (Feb 9, 2015)

A knife and an air rifle (No guns in London without a license :68.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Something nice for my wife.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yaesu FT-2900R 75 Watt 2 Meter VHF Mobile Transceiver $203. I've already got the 12v power supply. I need to get that technicians license


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> Ok I am bored and have read all of the new threads so I am going to play a game... Lets say I won the lottery and I decided to give everyone on this forum 200$ (active posters only lurkers could be liberals and are thus already getting my money). So I paypal'd you 200$ what are you going to buy with it?
> 
> and.... Go!


darn it, what happened last night? I got one heck of a hang over and don"t remember a thing


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Either .22LR ammo or pre 1964 silver dimes to use as barter or a combination thereof...and thanks for the "grant"


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

It would go toward the fertilizer, and seed potato, onion sets, cabbage plants, etc.. for this years garden.

Mississippi does not have any Lottery, but, we live close to the Tennessee border, and go there for our tickets.
We buy 2 sets of tickets to last for 8 drawings (one month).
Good Luck RJ!


----------



## ltcmas (Nov 18, 2014)

Guess I just dont have time to get that kind of bored....or perhaps you could call it free thinking time? But any little bonus such as you mention could go toward survival gear upgrades such as medical supplies. I was surprised how much was offered on ebay, including suturing equipment. I am planning a trip to mexico to get antibiotics which are OTC there.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Well I would put $100 on some 30-30 ammo and $95 into savings and $5 for a big ole THANK YOU card.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Birthday shopping spree for Shoots


----------



## stillacitizen2 (Jan 30, 2015)

I don't know. There are so many options. If I run out of money and don't get what I really want, can I have more money? That wouldn't make me a liberal would it?


----------



## shoot2live (Feb 6, 2015)

rjd25 said:


> Ok I am bored and have read all of the new threads so I am going to play a game... Lets say I won the lottery and I decided to give everyone on this forum 200$ (active posters only lurkers could be liberals and are thus already getting my money). So I paypal'd you 200$ what are you going to buy with it?
> 
> and.... Go!


There's a gun show this coming weekend . . . I can buy so many new toys!

Jak, where's the other $100 you said would go toward my birthday shopping spree?


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Loved the idea of the solar panels. I still have sooo many holes to fill due to still being semi new to the game but I think I would put the money towards a generator


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

LED light bulbs for entire house.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes! My antenna mast is on it's way!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'd get that 1940-ish Winchester Model 37 single shot shotgun, 16 gauge, that I've been lusting after down at the local gunshop. He's asking $120, so with the balance I'd buy some 16 ga loads and a Forrest Gump DVD. A great Vietnam movie. Oh, and a bag of microwave popcorn to eat while watching the movie.


----------

